# Burlesque



## mud (May 17, 2012)

"Burlesque is a literary, dramatic or musical work intended to cause laughter by caricaturing the manner or spirit of serious works, or by ludicrous treatment of their subjects"...

It seems that classical music makes for the best burlesque. And as much as it has tried to run from this disposition, there is no escaping it.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Beethoven's 5th:

"Radiant beams shoot through this region's deep night, and we become aware of gigantic shadows which, rocking back and forth, close in on us and destroy everything within us except the pain of endless longing-a longing in which every pleasure that rose up in jubilant tones sinks and succumbs, and only through this pain, which, while consuming but not destroying love, hope, and joy, tries to burst our breasts with full-voiced harmonies of all the passions, we live on and are captivated beholders of the spirits."






Michelle L'amour performs _Butthoven_

This would be the later meaning of burlesque, as mentioned in the article. I think the purely musical sense of this term was a subtlety by comparison. But who am I to argue with progress?


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

These kinds of performances are hard to come by (no pun intended). Concidentally, I have arranged several of my own burlesque movies, mostly classical and involving dance themes. I would say they fall in between the former and latter definitions of the term.

Here are some of those:

Eloge de la Danse

Dirty Dancing, au naturel

The Fall of the Industrial Revolution

The Ride

Daredevlis of the Opera

Dance of the Swans, au naturel

The Flower Duet, au naturel

Aerobics A go go

I wonder too if anyone here likes classical music for its burlesque appeal?


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Nobody... okay, so do you dislike burlesque, or is it too forward of a topic?


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

By the way, amazon's best selling classical music album of 2011 was _66 Must-Have Sensual Classics_... so it seems that this is _hardly_ an unusual association.



Its cover image is the burlesque representation of a cello.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I didn't find that performance particularly funny but she certainly has a nice butt.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> I didn't find that performance particularly funny but she certainly has a nice butt.


The bow tie was a nice touch.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

"Baroque pearls are pearls with an irregular non-spherical shape. Shapes can range from minor aberrations to distinctly ovoid to curved, pinch, or lumpy shapes."






Vivaldi: Laudate _Pearly_


----------

